# Does your airport surge?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I noticed it would surge around the airport, but never at the airport on Uber, as if there was some Geofencing coding error. What have you noticed?


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

I asked Uber that same question and the response I got back, "We don't surge at any airport"...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NCRBILL said:


> I asked Uber that same question and the response I got back, "We don't surge at any airport"...


.............not true: Dulles and National both surge, here. I do not know about Friendship, as I have yet to receive a ping there.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RDU = No surge


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............not true: Dulles and National both surge, here. I do not know about Friendship, as I have yet to receive a ping there.


If there is anyway you can show this, I would love to prove them wrong her in SAN.

PRovide a trip report if you can that's shows its from the airport.


----------



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

No surge in Portland, Maine


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

the airport does not need a surgey theres no drunks, just tired people who got off a plane who want to get home

and theres always plenty a taxis so uber wants to compete so no surgey makes sense


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

Just lyft in Charlotte


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Tampa International does not have a surge. The smaller St Petersburg/Clearwater airport does.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*My airport (EWR) only surges when all the idiots driving for .85 get pinged and taken away to a far away place! *


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Denver International Airport never surges on Uber, but it does on Lyft.

During a snowstorm which coincided with a Broncos Sunday football game this past Thanksgiving weekend, this is what one of my Lyft passengers told me after I picked him up:

"There were no Ubers, and the cab line was two hours long. No cabs, just a line of people waiting. I installed the Lyft app, and you got here 15mins later."

He happily paid $126 for a Lyft to Boulder, and was grateful to find *any* ride out of there.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Denver International Airport never surges on Uber, but it does on Lyft.


From what I have read across multiple threads, Uber has chosen to geofence all major airports from inclusion in any dynamic surge area. At DIA, for example, the rider app simply displays "no UberX cars available", and on those *very rare occasions* when that does happen, you'll see Lyft switch to prime time. That's especially satisfying when drivers who drive for both - which I assume is the majority - are paying attention and stay logged off of UberX forcing riders to request either Lyft at prime time rates or Select/XL.

Unless I get a LyftPlus request - which is extremely rare on any day - I'm better off logging on to Uber as XL-only and holding out for an UberXL ride which even at non-surge guarantees me $1.85/mi x $0.30/min. A regular Lyft ride would need to include a 100% PT upcharge to beat that rate, and since Lyft PT comes and goes in a matter of seconds, it's a total crap shoot as to whether a ride request even includes a PT upcharge at all, let alone one that's at least 100%.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

What's up with final four just waiting to see it start. Will other uber drivers come here to get part of the surge. Just wondering


----------

